# February survey exam result



## Omar12

Hello Engineers

I took my survey exam for the second time and I think I did better than the last time. 
i feel I could have done better for two questions that I can not believe I got them wrong.

but I am asking if I got 40 correct do you guys think I would pass ? When we should get the result ?


----------

